# wooow i feel like i got ripped off :dunno:



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

well my parents just bought me this 2000 740il about a week ago and i took it to DEQ/smog check today to get new plates but i failed and i got 6 diagnostic trouble codes.


1. p1174 Manufacturer specific code

2. p0300 Random/ Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 

3. p0306 Cylinder 6 Misfire detected

4. P1519 Manufacturer Specific Code

5. p1423 Manufacturer Specific Code

6. p1421 Manufacturer Specific Code


does any one know what these mean and how i can fix them... it also has the service engine soon light on


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

This might help you. Good luck!

BMW Specific Trouble Codes
Code Description 
P1083 Fuel Control Mixture Lean (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1084 Fuel Control Mixture Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1085 Fuel Control Mixture Lean (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1086 Fuel Control Mixture Rich (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1087 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response in Lean Control Range (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1088 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response in Rich Control Range (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1089 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response in Lean Control Range (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1090 Pre-Catalyst Fuel Trim Too Lean Bank 1 
P1091 Pre-Catalyst Fuel Trim Too Rich Bank 1 
P1092 Pre-Catalyst Fuel Trim Too Lean Bank 2 
P1093 Pre-Catalyst Fuel Trim Too Rich Bank 2 
P1094 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response in Rich Control Range (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1095 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Switching From Lean to Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1096 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Switching From Lean to Rich (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1097 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response after Coast Down Fuel Cutoff (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1098 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response after Coast Down Fuel Cutoff (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1111 Engine Coolant Temperature Radiator Outlet Sensor Low Input 
P1112 Engine Coolant Temperature Radiator Outlet Sensor High Input 
P1115 Coolant Temperature Sensor Plausibility 
P1116 Mass Or Volume Air Flow Circuit Range/Performance Problem (Bank 2) 
P1117 Mass Or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input (Bank 2) 
P1118 Mass Or Volume Air Flow Circuit High Input (Bank 2) 
P1120 Pedal Position Sensor Circuit 
P1121 Pedal Position 1 Range/Performance Problem 
P1122 Pedal Position 1 Low Input 
P1123 Pedal Position 1 High Input 
P1132 O2 Sensor Heater Control Circuit (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1133 O2 Sensor Heater Control Circuit (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1134 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Signal Intermittent (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1135 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1136 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1137 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Signal Intermittant (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1138 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1139 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1140 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P1145 Solenoid Valve Running Losses Control Circuit Electrical 
P1151 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Signal Intermittant (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1152 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1153 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1155 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Intermittant (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1156 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1157 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1158 Fuel Trim Additve Bank 1 Low 
P1159 Fuel Trim Additve Bank 1 High 
P1160 Fuel Trim Additve Bank 2 Low 
P1161 Fuel Trim Additve Bank 2 High 
P1162 Fuel Trim Additve Per Ignition Bank 1 Low 
P1163 Fuel Trim Additve Per Ignition Bank 1 High 
P1164 Fuel Trim Additve Per Ignition Bank 2 Low 
P1165 Fuel Trim Additve Per Ignition Bank 2 High 
P1174 Fuel Trim Adaptation Additve Bank 1 Malfunction 
P1175 Fuel Trim Adaptation Additve Bank 2 Malfunction 
P1176 O2 Sensor Slow Response Bank 1 
P1177 O2 Sensor Slow Response Bank 2 
P1178 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Slow Switching From Rich to Lean (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1179 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Slow Switching From Rich to Lean (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1180 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Slow Switching From Rich to Lean (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1181 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Slow Switching From Rich to Lean (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1182 O2 Sensor (Bank 1 Sensor 2) Open Circuit During Coast Down Fuel Cut-off 
P1183 O2 Sensor (Bank 2 Sensor 2) Open Circuit During Coast Down Fuel Cut-off 
P1186 O2 Sensor Heater Control Circuit (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P1187 O2 Sensor Heater Control Circuit (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P1188 Fuel Control (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P1189 Fuel Control (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P1190 Pre-catalyst Fuel Trim System Bank 1 
P1191 Pre-catalyst Fuel Trim System Bank 2 
P1192 Post-catalyst Fuel Trim System Bank 1 
P1193 Post-catalyst Fuel Trim System Bank 2 
P1221 Pedal Position Sensor 2 Range/Performance Problem 
P1222 Pedal Position Sensor 2 Low Input 
P1223 Pedal Position Sensor 2 High Input 
P1270 Control Module Self-Test, Torque Monitoring 
P1271 Ambient Air Pressure Sensor Electrical 
P1283 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 1 Control Circuit Electrical 
P1284 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 1 Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1285 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 1 Control Circuit Signal High 
P1287 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 2 Control Circuit Electrical 
P1288 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 2 Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1289 Switching Solenoid for Air Assisted Injection Valves Bank 2 Control Circuit Signal High 
P1313 "A" Camshaft Position Plausibility 
P1317 "B" Camshaft Position Plausibility 
P1327 Knock Sensor 2 (Bank 1) Low Input 
P1328 Knock Sensor 2 (Bank 1) High Input 
P1332 Knock Sensor 4 Low Input 
P1333 Knock Sensor 4 High Input 
P1340 Multiple Cylinder Misfire During Start 
P1341 Multiple Cylinder Misfire With Fuel Cut-off 
P1342 Misfire During Start Cylinder 1 
P1343 Misfire Cylinder 1 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1344 Misfire During Start Cylinder 2 
P1345 Misfire Cylinder 2 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1346 Misfire During Start Cylinder 3 
P1347 Misfire Cylinder 3 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1348 Misfire During Start Cylinder 4 
P1349 Misfire Cylinder 4 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1350 Misfire During Start Cylinder 5 
P1351 Misfire Cylinder 5 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1352 Misfire During Start Cylinder 6 
P1353 Misfire Cylinder 6 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1354 Misfire During Start Cylinder 7 
P1355 Misfire Cylinder 7 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1356 Misfire During Start Cylinder 8 
P1357 Misfire Cylinder 8 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1358 Misfire During Start Cylinder 9 
P1359 Misfire Cylinder 9 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1360 Misfire During Start Cylinder 10 
P1361 Misfire Cylinder 10 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1362 Misfire During Start Cylinder 11 
P1363 Misfire Cylinder 11 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1364 Misfire During Start Cylinder 12 
P1365 Misfire Cylinder 12 With Fuel Cut-off 
P1384 Knock Sensor 3 Circuit 
P1385 Knock Sensor 4 Circuit 
P1386 Control Module Self-test, Knock Control Baseline Test Bank 1 
P1396 Crankshaft Position Sensor Segment Timing Plausibility 
P1397 Camshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit (Bank 1) 
P1400 Heated Catalyst Battery Voltage or Current too Low During Heating (Bank 1) 
P1401 Heated Catalyst Current too High During Heating (Bank 1) 
P1402 Heated Catalyst Power Switch Overtemperature Condition (Bank 1) 
P1403 Carbon Canister Shut Off valve Control Circuit Electrical 
P1404 Heated Catalyst Current too High During Heating (Bank 2) 
P1405 Heated Catalyst Power Switch Overtemperature Condition (Bank 2) 
P1406 Heated Catalyst Internal Control Module Checksum/ROM Error 
P1413 Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1414 Secondary Air Injection System Monitor Circuit High 
P1420 Secondary Air Valve Control Circuit Electrical 
P1421 Secondary Air System Bank 1 
P1422 Secondary Air System Bank 2 
P1432 Secondary Air Injection System Incorrect Flow Detected 
P1438 Purge Control Valve Control Open Circuit 
P1439 Purge Control Valve Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1440 Purge Control Valve Control Circuit Signal High 
P1441 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Control Open Circuit 
P1442 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1443 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Control Circuit Signal High 
P1444 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Control Open Circuit 
P1445 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1446 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Control Circuit Signal High 
P1447 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Too High During Switching 
P1448 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Too Low During Switching 
P1449 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Pump Too High 
P1450 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Switching Solenoid Open Circuit 
P1451 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Switching Solenoid Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1452 Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DM-TL) Switching Solenoid Control Circuit Signal High 
P1453 Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Control Circuit Electrical 
P1454 Secondary Air Injection Pump With Series Resistor Control Circuit Electrical 
P1456 Heated Catalyst Heater Power Supply Open Circuit (Bank 1) 
P1457 Heated Catalyst Heater Power Switch Temperature Sensor Electrical (Bank 1) 
P1459 Heated Catalyst Heater Power Supply Open Circuit (Bank 2) 
P1460 Heated Catalyst Heater Power Switch Temperature Sensor Electrical (Bank 2) 
P1461 Heated Catalyst Gate Voltage Signal Low 
P1462 Heated Catalyst Internal Control Module Checksum/ROM Error 
P1463 Heated Catalyst Battery Temperature Sensor 1 Electrical 
P1464 Heated Catalyst Battery Temperature Sensor 2 Electrical 
P1465 Heated Catalyst Battery Temperature Sensor 1 or 2 Plausibility 
P1466 Heated Catalyst Power Switch Temperature Sensor Plausibility 
P1467 Heated Catalyst Comparison Battery Voltages of Power Switches Plausibility 
P1468 Heated Catalyst Battery Disconnecting Switch Plausibility 
P1470 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Control Circuit Electrical 
P1472 Diagnostic Module Tank leakage (DM-TL) Switching Solenoid Control Circuit Electrical 
P1473 Diagnostic Module Tank leakage (DM-TL) Pump Current Plausibility 
P1475 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Reed Switch Did Not Close 
P1476 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Clamped Tube 
P1477 Leakage Diagnostic Pump Reed Switch Did Not Open 
P1500 Idle Speed Control Valve Stuck Open 
P1501 Idle Speed Control Valve Stuck Closed 
P1502 Idle Speed Control Valve Closing Solenoid Control Circuit Signal High or Low 
P1503 Idle Speed Control Valve Closing Solenoid Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1504 Idle Speed Control Valve Closing Solenoid Control Open Circuit 
P1505 Idle Speed Control Valve Closing Solenoid Control Circuit Electrial 
P1506 Idle Speed Control Valve Open Solenoid Control Circuit Signal High 
P1507 Idle Speed Control Valve Open Solenoid Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1508 Idle Speed Control Valve Opening Solenoid Control Open Circuit 
P1509 Idle Speed Control Valve Opening Solenoid Control Circuit Electrial 
P1510 Idle Speed Control Valve Stuck 
P1511 DISA Control Circuit Electrical 
P1512 DISA Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1513 DISA Control Circuit Signal High 
P1519 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Bank 1 
P1520 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Bank 1 
P1522 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Bank 2 
P1523 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Signal Low Bank 1 
P1524 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Signal High Bank 1 
P1525 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1526 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 2 
P1527 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal Low Bank 1 
P1528 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal High Bank 1 
P1529 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal Low Bank 1 
P1530 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal High Bank 1 
P1531 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1532 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 2 
P1533 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal Low Bank 2 
P1534 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Signal High Bank 2 
P1540 Pedal Position Sensor 
P1541 Pedal Position Sensor Double Error 
P1542 Pedal Position Sensor Electrical 
P1543 Pedal Position Sensor 
P1544 Pedal Position Sensor 
P1545 Pedal Position Sensor 
P1546 Pedal Position Sensor 
P1550 Idle Speed Control valve Closing Solenoid Control Circuit Electrical 
P1551 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1552 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1556 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1560 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1564 Control Module Selection 
P1565 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 1 
P1569 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 2 
P1580 Throttle Valve Mechanically Stuck 
P1581 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 2 
P1589 Control Module Self Test, Knock Control Test Pulse Bank 1 
P1593 DISA Control Circuit Electrical 
P1594 "B" Camshaft Position Actuator Control Open Circuit Bank 2 
P1602 Control Module Self Test, Control Module Defective 
P1603 Control Module Self Test, Torque Monitoring 
P1604 Control Module Self Test, Speed Monitoring 
P1607 CAN Version 
P1608 Serial Communicating Link Control Module 
P1609 Serial Communicating Link EML 
P1611 Serial Communicating Link Transmission Control Module 
P1619 MAP Cooling Control Circuit Signal Low 
P1620 MAP Cooling Control Circuit Signal High 
P1622 MAP Cooling Control Circuit Electrical 
P1623 Pedal Position Sensor Potentiometer Supply 
P1624 Pedal Position Sensor Potentiometer Supply Channel 1 Electrical 
P1625 Pedal Position Sensor Potentiometer Supply Channel 2 Electrical 
P1632 Throttle Valve Adaptation; Adaptation Condition Not Met 
P1633 Throttle Valve Adaptation; Limp Home Position 
P1634 Throttle Valve Adaptation; Spring Test Failed 
P1635 Throttle Valve Adaptation; Lower Mechanical Stop Not Adapted 
P1636 Throttle Valve Control Circuit 
P1637 Throttle Valve Position Control; Control Deviation 
P1638 Throttle Valve Position Control; Throttle Stuck Temporarily 
P1639 Throttle Valve Position Control; Throttle Stuck Permanently 
P1640 Internal Control Module (ROM/RAM) Error 
P1690 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Electrical 
P1734 Pressure Control Solenoid "B" Electrical 
P1738 Pressure Control Solenoid "C" Electrical 
P1743 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Electrical 
P1744 Pressure Control Solenoid "A" Electrical 
P1746 Transmission Control Module Output Stage 
P1747 CAN Bus Monitoring 
P1748 Transmission Control Module Self Test 
P1749 Secondary Pressure Solenoid Communication Error 
P1750 Secondary Pressure Solenoid Circuit Range/Performance 
P1751 Secondary Pressure Solenoid Open Circuit 
P1761 Shift Solenoid Malfunction 
P1765 CAN Throttle Valve 
P1770 CAN Torque Interface 
P1780 CAN Torque Reduction


----------



## aloyouis (May 25, 2005)

too funny.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i wonder how all this bull sh*t coulda happened ... but thx alot ...it helped but i couldnt find a few of the codes... thank you tho


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

ac6fy said:


> This might help you. Good luck!
> 
> BMW Specific Trouble Codes
> Code Description
> ...


Very nice!!! :thumbup:

We should have this stickied.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

What tools does one use to pull those codes out of the OBDII?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont no what the obdii is ... but at the deq place they removed this plastic right next to my front cup holders under the radio and he plugged in a wire that read all problems the computer of the car has stated


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If it was bought from a dealer then take it back to where you bought it and ask them what they are going to do about it. I don't believe that a dealer can sell a smog defective car in the two smog test zones in Oregon.

If it was bought from a private party you are pretty much on your own.

The codes need to be cleared and then re-read after a drive anyway. If you are in Portland there are several good independent shops that can do it for you.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

opps


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ya i bought it from a private owner... but im from portland oregon... if u know any trust worthy shops around here... plz inform me of them... but tomorrow morning im takiing it to this bmw specailist... his shop is called Butt Motor Werks... dk if u heard of him but his gonna hook it up to a machine and tell me what we cna do bout it... for 45 bucks but does any one know how to reset the computer?... in my other cars we just unhooked battery and it worked but its not a bmw lol ...


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Which part of the Portland are are you in? There are quite a few BMW specialists in the area.

I'm over in the Beaverton area.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

im from south east.... today i took it to the guy and he found that a couple of sensors have been tripped and that he has to have it for bout 2 days to figure everything out and too see y it was tripped.. its gonna be an other couple hundred bucks


----------

